# اجمل ترانيم ممكن تسمعها(تم تغيير الوصلة)



## ramezmikhael (29 أكتوبر 2007)

تم تغيير الوصلة مع إضافة ترانيم جديد انا عندي كمية ترانيم ضخمة فأي حد محتاج يقول وانا خدامكماي ترنيمة لاتعمل ياريت تبلغوني

http://www.4shared.com/dir/4354433/9c69cebc/sharing.html


----------



## ramezmikhael (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ترانيم ممكن تسمعها(تم تغيير الوصلة)*

1 ايها النجم-عالم صعب-يوم الكنيسة-في يوم مريت علي- كنت وحدي -لما بلاقي في حرب علي (رائعة)-لو كل الناس (رائعة )-ياابو قلب طيب ياغني بالرحمة (جميلة جدا) ياللي بتسمع -ابانوب - انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار (اكثر من رائعة) انت منارة الاقداس -ايامناعلي الارض ظل- اختبرتني الهي( اكثر من رائعة)-اديني إيمان القديسين-إسألوا التاريخ-ابطال- الدموع المرة سالت -المسيح قام رائعة جدا-بحبك ياعدرا -بين يديك تايه وسط بحور العالم-حياتي تشبة قيثارة -خطاياي وشروري لساتر -خطاياي ةشرورى لمرنم تاني بس روعة-دموع شمعة -زهورجميلة في البستان-في عتمة الليل الحزين قاللي الشيطان خطاياك-كان لحبيبي كرم- كل مرة -كوكب لامع -ياابائي رهبان البرية-لماذا ربي علي الصليب- ياسيدي هاثقتي -يايسوعي ياحبيبي جميلة جداجدا- وفيه تانى كتير ترانيم


----------



## Mon Dieu (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ترانيم ممكن تسمعها(تم تغيير الوصلة)*

ممكن حد يقولى ازاى اعمل Download لترنيمة أختبرتنى ألهى ؟؟؟ 
when i click on the link i don't find anything to download
thanks a lot


----------



## نانا نسيم (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ترانيم ممكن تسمعها(تم تغيير الوصلة)*

:t25:ياريت ترنيمة عى كنيسة ضامة اولادها


----------



## cobcob (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ترانيم ممكن تسمعها(تم تغيير الوصلة)*

*ميرسى ليك يا رامز
بس اللينك مش شغال معايا
ياريت تتأكد تانى*​


----------



## papito (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ترانيم ممكن تسمعها(تم تغيير الوصلة)*

شكر كبير ليك لكن اللينك مش شغالربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## ramezmikhael (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ترانيم ممكن تسمعها(تم تغيير الوصلة)*

this is the new link

http://www.4shared.com/dir/4354433/9c69cebc/sharing.html


----------



## cuteledia (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ترانيم ممكن تسمعها(تم تغيير الوصلة)*

ميرسي اوي يا رامز علي الترانيم الجميلة اوي دي
ربنا يعوض محبتك وتعبك...يسوع يباركك


----------



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ترانيم ممكن تسمعها(تم تغيير الوصلة)*









​


----------



## amir melad (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ترانيم ممكن تسمعها(تم تغيير الوصلة)*

الرب يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك 
الرب يسوع يحفظك ويباركك


----------



## gogoooo (9 مارس 2009)

ميرسى اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## foba h (9 مارس 2009)

*mercie kter lltranem el 7lwa de really i like most of themGOD bless u dear ​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)




----------



## eelmasre (11 مارس 2009)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
شكرا على تعبك


----------



## gogocata (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخويا رامز على تعبك والرب يبارك حياتك
بس لوسمحت لوممكن فى ترنيمة غالية جدا عليا ونفسى اسمعها بتقول
مسيرها تنتهى مهما كانت صعبة مسيرها تنتهى  + سمعتها بصوت الاخ ماهر فايز بس للاسف دورت عليها فى الشرايط بتاعته ومش لاقياها فمن الممكن ان تجدها اكون شاكرة ليك جدا


----------



## كيروالشق (21 مارس 2009)

جميله جدا


----------



## عماد لف (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: رد على: اجمل ترانيم ممكن تسمعها(تم تغيير الوصلة)*

olling:





ramezmikhael قال:


> هي دي الوصلة الجديده
> 
> *http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/4354433/9c69cebc/sharing.html?rnd=14*


----------



## WAHBA20061 (15 يناير 2010)

ترانيم جميلة جدا الرب معك


----------



## †السريانيه† (16 يناير 2010)

مجهود رائع بجد ترانيم  كتيرة وحلوة جدا
شكرااا وربنا يحفظك ويباركك​


----------



## bolagalal (10 أبريل 2016)

جميله


----------



## barhom (30 أبريل 2016)

شكرااا وربنا يحفظك


----------

